# How do you slice your jerky meat?



## shtrdave

I have the slicer attachment for my grinder, and a hand crank slicer, but digging all that out for only 10 or 15 pound of meat is a lot of ,messing around, I don't have nice accessible storage. So I usually just hand cut smaller amount like above, but then you don't always get the uniformity one would like.

Anyone use a Deli slicer? I have a 12" globe that I could use. Do you freeze the meat before slicing?

What other methods do you use?

thanks

I love jerky and making it.


----------



## smoking b

shtrdave said:


> I have the slicer attachment for my grinder, and a hand crank slicer, but digging all that out for only 10 or 15 pound of meat is a lot of ,messing around, I don't have nice accessible storage. So I usually just hand cut smaller amount like above, but then you don't always get the uniformity one would like.
> 
> Anyone use a Deli slicer? I have a 12" globe that I could use. Do you freeze the meat before slicing?
> 
> What other methods do you use?
> 
> thanks
> 
> I love jerky and making it.


Since I got my Hobart 1712 I have used it a couple times for jerky. I don't freeze the meat completely but I chill it considerably before slicing & it works great - perfectly even slices  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If I'm only doing a little bit I use a jerky board I made in my shop - one side makes 1/4" slices & the other makes 1/8" slices. It requires a sharp knife to work properly but does a good job on smaller batches. It is similar to this http://www.sausagemaker.com/browseproducts/-32025-Cutting-Jerky-Board---Knife.HTML

except I made mine from wood & the knife rides on top of the rails...


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I freeze the meat some to stiffen it up and use an old Rival manual slicer.








~Martin


----------



## 90beater

I freeze a 5Lb briscuit for about 1 1/2 hours to stiffin it enough to get even 1/8" or thinner slices from my electric slicer. I have found that not hardening it up first will result in very uneven slices.


----------



## rollin smoke

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I freeze the meat some to stiffen it up and use an old Rival manual slicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Man! That slicer is nice! Where would I be able to find one like this? I make alot of deer (venison) jerky and that would be perfect.


----------



## smokinhusker

I slice mine by hand and an extremely sharp Buck knife. I had a slicer like Martin's but the thingy in the center of the blade broke off.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Rollin Smoke said:


> Man! That slicer is nice! Where would I be able to find one like this? I make alot of deer (venison) jerky and that would be perfect.



I've bought a couple of them off eBay.
Last one I paid $25 including the shipping.

Do a search for "Rival Manual Slicer" or "Rival Hand Slicer".


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Either the slicer for my grinder.













grndslic.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 3, 2013






Or my bamboo slicer board. Has 2 sides 3/8 and 1/4"













eyejrk2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 3, 2013


----------



## shoneyboy

nepas said:


> Either the slicer for my grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grndslic.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Jan 3, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my bamboo slicer board. Has 2 sides 3/8 and 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyejrk2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Jan 3, 2013


Nepas, I've been looking into buying a jerky slicers, how big of a piece of meat can you get in it ? I like the bamboo slicer too, but they just seem to be a lot of work for me.......Thanks SB


----------



## rollin smoke

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I've bought a couple of them off eBay.
> Last one I paid $25 including the shipping.
> Do a search for "Rival Manual Slicer" or "Rival Hand Slicer".
> ~Martin


Thank you sir.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Shoneyboy said:


> Nepas, I've been looking into buying a jerky slicers, how big of a piece of meat can you get in it ? I like the bamboo slicer too, but they just seem to be a lot of work for me.......Thanks SB


SB

You can put a chunk of meat in there that is 3/4" thick by 8" wide.


----------



## shoneyboy

nepas said:


> SB
> 
> You can put a chunk of meat in there that is 3/4" thick by 8" wide.


Nice !!! I've been buying steaks from Sam's here, if I remember right they are Sirloin Steaks or London Broil Steaks, either way they are real lean.....Every time I go by they seem to have a pack or 2 marked down. They knock off about 20 or 30% the original price, so I'm getting them for under $4.00 a pound. I have about 4 or 5 packs in the freezer, I've been planing on making jerky with some of them.......The slicer would make easy work of it....Thanks for the information.....I'm going to have to look into getting me one of them........SB


----------



## 19dman66

Hi. I do use a small tabletop slicer, about 8" blade. I cut my meat (round steak) mostly with the grain, but some on a 45. I cut between 1/4" and 5/16". I marinate it for usually 12 or more hours, but have done "emergency" batches that only sit for 6. Been tweaking my marinade for several years. Either doit in my smoker, or hang it by toothpicks in the oven at lowest them possible for about 5-6 hours.
Sorry, more info than you asked for, but enjoy!                                                         













image.jpg



__ 19dman66
__ Feb 5, 2015






This was last weekend.


----------



## mrbuzzsaw

you mean this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rival-Meat-...196473?hash=item3ac068cb79:g:6A0AAOSwQjNW-dcQ


----------

